# swollen face



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Just got back from the vet,had to do a 7:30am run. Cutter and I went for our normal morning walk, came home I got his breakfast ready and went up stairs to check the emails. He followed me up as he usually does, jumped up on the bed with Deb and turns to look at me. Now I give him the quick how you doin glance, then do a double take....WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE! The right side of his muzzle and below his eye were swelling as I watched! He quickly developed a mouse under his right eye that would make a boxer wince.

Too late to call the emerg, and just in time for our own vet to open, so we jump in the truck and head off. The vet techs tell me there won't be a vet in till 9 am(its just 7:30). They said I could come back or they could take Cutter down back to the kennels where they would watch him til the docs came in. I said thats ok we wait right here together.

Finally got to see the vet at 9:30, (the techs were great coming to check on Cutter every 15 minutes) after a check over the vet said she could see any bites and really had no idea what would have caused the reaction( the swelling had gone down alot by the time we saw her) so a shot benadryl and an order to buy some more on the way home we went home.

At no time did this whole thing bother Cutter, just looked at me as to say,"Dad , my face feels funny, does it lot funny?" I was happy he checked out ok, just wondering what he got into. He was at my side for the whole walk other than running his face through the long grass and weeds, which he has done hundreds of times with no reaction.

As I type this he is laying on the bed watching me, his face is almost back to normal.Anyone ever have this sort of thing happen?( I sure its nothing to worry about, but I can't stand it when theres something wrong with my furbaby)


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My bet is a bee sting. Happened to Gilmour once when he was a pup. He looked like Mohamed Ali on a bad day


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I would think bee sting, too. We've been through that and sometimes it's almost impossible to find any identifying marks.

Last summer, Riley and Gunner's faces BOTH started to swell up all of a sudden and I had absolutely no idea why. The vet thought it could have been a reaction to some lamb I had cooked for them, but what are the odds that both dogs are going to have the exact same reaction, to the same food, at the same time? Not very likely, I wouldn't think.
I started looking all over the house, not even knowing what I was looking FOR, and found a dead yellow jacket on my mom's bed. I think the boys must have been messing around with it and it managed to get both of them. Never did find any marks on either of them, though.

Hope Cutter's feeling better!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep...it happened to Chester a couple of years ago we think it might have been a spider in the bushes. Same thing took him to the vet got Benadryl shot and Benadryl to take home was fine by morning. Now I keep Benadryl in the house. So glad you pup is on the mend...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This time of year I'd bet spider... always have Benedryl on hand.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Half Moon*

Half moon

I am just like you I can't stand it when anything is wrong with my furbabies.
Thank God Chester is o.k. and like someone else said, always have Benadryl on hand just in case this happens again.

Could be a spider bite, a bee bite?


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Picked up my supply this morning and now know how much to give him.....

been trying upload pictures, not having alot of luck, you can check his facebook page out

"Cutter Clare" like most goldens he'll be anyones friend!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Cooper had a really bad reaction last summer, got into a ground hornets nest...stung dozens of times.....looked like the elephant man......he almost died...need several doses of epi, IV, and benedryl every 2 hours.....scary

This year he was stung again, not as many times though...but still needed epi injections...he was laboring breathing

I don't take chances with his reactions.....always have benedryl on hand here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

So glad you always have benadryl on hand and that Cooper is alright!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm guessing spider or bee too...most likely a spider, a bee sting would have been painful, especially on the tender skin near the eye, and I think you'd have noticed that. Glad he's better. I keep benadryl on hand year round...you never know when you might need it.


----------

